# alternative feed options...



## feral.farmer (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm curious to know if anyone has had success using either unsulphured blackstrap molasses or C&H brown sugar in feeders. I've a surplus of both at the moment and wondered if they'd take either if it was diluted in warm water. 
Worth trying? I don't want to make them sick but both of those seem like a safe bet....if they'll take it.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

this is generally a bad idea. both have a large amount of solids that the bees can't digest. especially over the winter, they will cause dysentery.

deknow


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

deknow said:


> this is generally a bad idea. both have a large amount of solids that the bees can't digest. especially over the winter, they will cause dysentery.
> 
> deknow


I've heard that brown sugar would surely cause dysentery......deknow....we are in agreement again.....you reckon its got anything to do with it being a new year? Pretty scary.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

feral.farmer said:


> Worth trying?


Nope. Like it is said above, it'll make them sick. Eat it your self or chuck it out. Don't feed it to your bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

IMO Try to leave them honey. Rob capped honey from strong hives for light hives before you harvest. If you can't get enough then feed them as pure sucrose as you can so you don't give them dysentery. In other words, white sugar.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

*Fondant ? any comments on it?*

What about fondant? I have some in the freezer which I never used last year. I was thinking of waiting for a 50deg. temp day and slippiing some into the top chamber. That mey not be for some time here in Upstate NY. I would of course be sure it was defrosted and softened. Advice?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it's just sugar and water (and possibly some corn syrup) it should work.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Pure white bakers fondant with no additives is very good bee feed,its all i have used to feed bee's for the past six years now. No problems at all.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

It is the pure white bakers stuff and i believe it is just sugar, water, and maybe som corn syrup but not sure. Beekuk how is your weather now and if cold like here, how and when do you feed it to them with minimal disturbance. I am thinking of either a warm day in Feb if there is one here which is doubtful, or in March which is more likely. Do you just make patties with it? Will they come up to get it if they are not in the top box? It can be rolled up like a straw so i wonder if I should do that and hang it between the frames near the cluster, but without disturbing them? Any advice?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Jamiev, been very cold here past three weeks,way below freezing,just turned mild again,10- 12 c, In late august and through sept in uk i feed on top of crown/cover board,right next to the feed hole,and keep the top of the block of fondant covered in the polythene it comes in to keep moist,at this timeof year the bee's very soon take this down and store exactly the same as honey or sugar syrup,they need very little moisture to do this. In cold weather and when feeding later in the season,the bee's will just eat this fondant as they need it,and needs to be close to the cluster,so we put the block of fondant on top of a queen excluder,directly over the cluster,and cover the top with the poly. Use a empty super as an eke with the crown board on top,then replace roof. I have added a link below,if it comes out ok.
http://hirschbachapiary.com/Feeding_bees_with_Fondant.aspx


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

beekuk said:


> so we put the block of fondant on top of a queen excluder,directly over the cluster,and cover the top with the poly.


Beekuk is this poly covering only the top part of fondant? Or is it wrapped and sliced on the bottom side?


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Jamiev did you buy your fondant locally?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi pcelar.
i usually leave the bottom open,but some wrap completely and cut hole in the bottom,some even lay a sheet of poly over all the brood frames instead of an excluder, and cut a round hole and place fondant on top,but i do not like this method as it can cause too must condensation on the underside,which is bad for the bee's. Just the open bottom method i use, i find works really well.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

pcelar, I bought my fondant at a local bakery but i think I paid too much. I would recommend searching online suppliers. There are several. 
Beekuk thanks for the advice. For now, I hope this cold spell ends soon so I can get some fondant into the hives.


----------

